# ER32 Collet Chuck - EBay...



## SuperDave (Apr 28, 2008)

... I took a chance on this MT2 ER32 Collet chuck from Hong Kong, figuring that a $14.90 Buy Now and $10.90 shipping was worth the gamble. I added $1.65 for Insurance for a total of $27 and change.

I received no less than four e-mail messages. The chuck shipped April 21st and arrived here, with a signed receipt requested, seven days later. I don't even get that kind of service from a lot of "local" sellers.

The chuck was packaged well and oiled to prevent any oxidation during shipment. It was nice oil, not the typical sticky stuff. A few wipes with a cloth and I was in business.

The machining as every bit as nice as anything you can get in the states. The MT2 taper is precision ground. The threads on the chuck, for the nut, are very nice and the nut operates flawlessly. The internal machining is equally nice. I am waiting on some collets, so I cannot comment on the nut-to-collet contact and clamping action.

The chuck comes with a wrench. The MT2 taper is tapped with M10 threads which can present a challenge locating a length of threaded rod. However, a 3/8 x 16 threaded rod will engage fine, allowing the user to make an inexpensive draw-bar.

The notches on the nut, used by the wrench to tighten and loosen the nut, do not present a knuckle busting hazard. I ramped up the lathe and put my hand on the nut without any more discomfort than a Jacobs Chuck. The chuck ran very smoothly without any visual run-out or noise associated with poorly machined components.

The seller has several EBay auctions based in different countries. For some reason, which I cannot figure out, he has Buy Now prices that bounce around so, find the cheapest price! He also has a very good Feedback Rating of 99.7% on 337 transactions.

Without collets to test the chuck under working conditions, all I can do is recommend this chuck based on price, fit-n-finish, customer service and no-load operation.

Below is the link to the chuck I purchased. I will report again once I have collets to test with.

Dave

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=160231477616&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=006


----------



## its_virgil (Apr 28, 2008)

Did you see his collet set? That's a good price for them. I paid $115 for my set. I've not seen the set cheaper than his price.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by SuperDave_
> 
> 
> Below is the link to the chuck I purchased. I will report again once I have collets to test with.
> ...


----------



## Texatdurango (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks for the reminder, I just bought one myself


----------



## DocStram (Apr 28, 2008)

Dave . . . thanks for passing this information along.  I've been looking to add on a wider range of collets.  You're right about his prices bouncing around.  His shipping charges bounce even higher.  For example, he has a set of 19 collets listed for $50 with shipping charges of $71 . . . then the same set listed for $69 with shipping charges of $41.  Go figure. [?]


----------



## Randy_ (Apr 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by its_virgil_
> 
> Did you see his collet set? That's a good price for them. I paid $115 for my set. I've not seen the set cheaper than his price.



The $53 price is very good; but that $51.05 shipping charge makes it much less of a good thing!!  And if you visit the guy's store he has the same set (apparently) advertised at different prices from $51 all the way up to $125?????

I had a recent email from 800watt and he claims to have an 18 piece ER32 collet set (3mm-20mm) that will be available sometime in May.  Don't know about the pricing; but, if his other items are any indication, it should be very good!!


----------



## its_virgil (Apr 29, 2008)

I paid $115 plus shipping from 800watt and Anthony paid about $80 the next week.
I should have checked the shipping on that other guys listing. 
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by Randy__
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigShed (Apr 29, 2008)

By coincidence I received my collet chuck and collets from HongKong yesterday.
I also purchased from an Ebay seller

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/FULL-ER25-CO...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1713.m153.l1262

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ER25-MT2-M10...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1713.m153.l1262

Unlike you, I decided to go for the ER25 set and chuck, slightly smaller chuck, allowing the toolrest a bit closer when necessary. The same seller also sells ohter ER collet sizes, eg ER32 and ER40. My ER25 set has a maximum collet size of 16mm (5/8) vs the ER32 19mm (3/4).

All up the chcuk and 15 collets cost me $A90 ($US85) including postage to Australia, similar deals are available to the US.
As can be seen in the above link, the chuck there is listed for $A44, whereas I paid $A15 so as advised above, have a good at the sellers' store, these prices are all over the place. Buyer beware!

I guess it is no different from physically shopping in Hong Kong!

I have tried out my chuck and 2 of the collets, 7mm for the A mandrel and 8mm for the B mandrel, they work very well. I found I didn't need the supplied spanner, hand tightening was sufficient. I also found I didn't need a drawbar for mandrel turning as the tailstock supports it.

However the main reason I bought this chuck and collets was for closed end pen turning and I will need a drawbar for that, however 10mm thread and bolts are easy to obtain in Oz, we left all that Imperial legacy stuff behind us quite some years ago! ( and we didn't even have a Boston tea party [] )


----------



## Randy_ (Apr 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigShed_
> 
> .....Unlike you, I decided to go for the ER25 set and chuck, slightly smaller chuck, allowing the toolrest a bit closer when necessary. The same seller also sells ohter ER collet sizes, eg ER32 and ER40. My ER25 set has a maximum collet size of 16mm (5/8) vs the ER32 19mm (3/4).



Not a big deal; but ER32 collet sets actually go up to 20mm.  Most I seen have start with a 3mm collet; but occasionally you run acriss one that starts at 2mm.


----------



## SuperDave (Apr 29, 2008)

... I have a set of 18 ER32's coming that cost me $59.75 delivered. I hope to have them in hand within about a week but you never know. I hope to add a spindle ER32 chuck to the fold and have one for both lathes so I can do stoppers and pens without changing tooling too much. That should give me two ER32 style chucks and 18 collets for the price of one brand name chuck and 5 collets.

Works for me.


----------



## Randy_ (Apr 29, 2008)

Collet pricing sure is screwy??  I just checked 800watt's store and discovered he is charging the same $39.99 price for both the 11 piece and the 18 piece collet sets .  Only difference is the 11 pieced sets cost $9 to ship and the 18 piece sets cost $16.  And I found one auction where the 11 piece set was priced at $49!!

I purchased the 11 piece set several years ago and paid about $40 + shipping.  IIRC, the 18 piece set was about $70 at the time.     

In any event, the $50+ shipping charge by the other seller is clearly excessive.


----------



## BigShed (Apr 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Randy__
> 
> Collet pricing sure is screwy??  I just checked 800watt's store and discovered he is charging the same $39.99 price for both the 11 piece and the 18 piece collet sets .  Only difference is the 11 pieced sets cost $9 to ship and the 18 piece sets cost $16.  And I found one auction where the 11 piece set was priced at $49!!
> 
> ...



I won't even mention what these sets cost from the local tool importers, one charges $A375 for an ER32 set of collets and chuck. You  do get a nice plastic case though! They all seem to come from the same Chinese factory though.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Apr 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigShed_
> 
> By coincidence I received my collet chuck and collets from HongKong yesterday.
> I also purchased from an Ebay seller
> ...



Damn, that is FUNNY!!!!


----------



## rherrell (Apr 29, 2008)

Looks like you got a good deal Dave! The only downside I see is that notch in the side could be a knuckle buster and having to use a drawbar all the time can be a PITA. But hey, for that price I could live with it!


----------



## SuperDave (Apr 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rherrell_
> 
> Looks like you got a good deal Dave! The only downside I see is that notch in the side could be a knuckle buster and having to use a drawbar all the time can be a PITA. But hey, for that price I could live with it!



Rick,

I cranked up the lathe to check the notches and it doesn't feel any worse than touching a Jacobs Chuck when it's spinning. The notches are not all that deep and do not extend all the way to the face of the chuck.

As for the draw-bar, I plan on leaving it on the Midi Lathe, so it won't be removed much... if at all, as it will be a dedicated setup. The spindle ER32 collet will go on my other lathe as needed.

I'm with you, I figured that for the price, I could live with some inconveniences, but haven't found any yet...


----------



## SuperDave (Apr 29, 2008)

BTW... 800WATT just had an 18 count ER32 collet set expire at $39.99 and no bidders. Someone missed a great opportunity[}]


----------



## eazis1 (Apr 29, 2008)

IF YOU BUY FROM EBAY- SAY AWAY FROM   "800 WATTS" HE IS A FAKE.


----------



## its_virgil (Apr 29, 2008)

That's a harsh statement. I've purchased several things from him as others here have. He is slow to ship, does not answer emails but my stuff always arrived in good condition and as advertised. I can wait a couple of weeks to save some bucks. 
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by eazis1_
> 
> IF YOU BUY FROM EBAY- SAY AWAY FROM   "800 WATTS" HE IS A FAKE.


----------



## Randy_ (Apr 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eazis1_
> 
> IF YOU BUY FROM EBAY- SAY AWAY FROM   "800 WATTS" HE IS A FAKE.



I'll be a little less diplomatic than Don.  eazis!, you are just plain wrong!!

If you go back and look through the old IAP posts about 800watt and his products, you will discover he/she "IS NOT" a fake. You will find lots of comments from IAP members who are totally satisfied with his products and his prices.  The guy is a little slow to ship sometimes...I assume it is a back-order issue; because there are lots of folks who receive their orders in less than a week.  It is also true that the guy almost never answers emails....although I did get one from him last week.....but I have "NEVER" seen a post by anyone who did not get their order and lost money to him!!!

Perhaps you should detail the circumstances that caused you to make the statement so we can better evaluate your comment??


----------



## jcollazo (Apr 29, 2008)

Back on April 15th eazis1 posted the same type of message. He didn't explain himself then and I doubt he will now.   Like Don and Randy mentioned, 800watt may not be the fastest, most communicative shipper on the planet but we get our stuff. If you had a bad transaction, I'm sorry. But take it up with 800watt, eBay and/or Paypal. Doing drive-by accusations does no one any good.

Original thread: http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=36061


----------



## its_virgil (Apr 29, 2008)

New PSI catalog-Spring 2008-#083C-p60-Item #LCDOWEL

PSI Collet Chucking System: 
Collet chuck, 5 collets(1/4,3/8,1/2,5/8,3/4), 1x8 TPI threads, 3/4 x 16 spindle adapter, molded case...$89.95 No overseas shipping and timely shipping. I know PSI is no fake

I hadn't seen this before. It may be old news but it isn't that bad of a deal. I really think the screw on chuck is more accurate than the MT2 chuck. I could be wrong there also but the screw on one seems to be a better choice that a MT2 one.

Do a good turn daily!
Don




> _Originally posted by jcollazo_
> 
> Back on April 15th eazis1 posted the same type of message. He didn't explain himself then and I doubt he will now.   Like Don and Randy mentioned, 800watt may not be the fastest, most communicative shipper on the planet but we get our stuff. If you had a bad transaction, I'm sorry. But take it up with 800watt, eBay and/or Paypal. Doing drive-by accusations does no one any good.
> 
> Original thread: http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=36061


----------



## Texatdurango (Apr 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eazis1_
> 
> IF YOU BUY FROM EBAY- SAY AWAY FROM   "800 WATTS" HE IS A FAKE.


I'm going to take a different angle with what easis said.  In his other "Warning" about 800watt recently he said to check 800watt's feedback, so I did!  Here are a few facts he obviously overlooked...

Been selling since 1999
sold 57,152 items
55,992 POSITIVE comments
 1,237 NEGATIVE comments
97.9% rating - that's spread over a 9 year period... not shabby at all!

And this also got me to thinking about why he doesn't reply to all emails (he has replied to several of mine over the past year).  Let's break down his orders;

57,152 in 9 years equates to an average of 6,350 a year OR 530 per month OR 17 per day, every day, 24/7!

With that volume, it's a wonder he and his co-workers (assuming he has some) have time to answer any emails at all!


----------



## dfurlano (Apr 30, 2008)

Don't you have something else to do?  No one on this forum has posted they had any trouble buying from 800watt.  If you have an issue I would suggest telling him because saying he is a "fake" undermines your credibility.


----------



## eazis1 (Apr 30, 2008)

Well guys, merchandise did come -a month later after contacting ebay and paypal to refund purchase. Opening up a dispute .No response from 800 watts at all. Merchandise ordered came damaged and still no response.  I guess i'm stuck with the item. To ship back and try to get refund, i'd be best to try to repair myself. As far as feedback on the guy, he shouldn't have any or minium. Sorry if anyone got offended, but he's a jerk for not responding and shipping items out ASAP when you pay him instantly. That said and done- end of discussion.


----------



## dfurlano (Apr 30, 2008)

Your not stuck with them- I would suggest you continue to email him with your issue.  I would find it hard to believe that he just wants to ignore you out of all the customers he has.  You may be a victim of bad luck but if you are reasonable with your communication I think you will get this resolved.


----------



## eazis1 (Apr 30, 2008)

Done that, all paypal has to do with it that i received the merchandise and no insurance placed on it by seller.  I already fixed it, but it was the principal that he never responded until paypal sent him a open dispute on never shipping after 5 weeks and no response.I even called his phone # and left about 6 messages. Just another typical seller thats only out to ...


----------



## sbell111 (Apr 30, 2008)

Sometimes, it helps to take a nice deep breath and realize that the problem is behind you.


----------



## Randy_ (Apr 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eazis1_
> 
> Done that, all PayPal has to do with it that i received the merchandise and no insurance placed on it by seller.  I already fixed it, but it was the principal that he never responded until PayPal sent him a open dispute on never shipping after 5 weeks and no response.I even called his phone # and left about 6 messages. Just another typical seller thats only out to ...



I'm with you on the defective merchandise thing.  Short of not receiving an article at all, the most frustrating thing is to receive something that is defective!!  I don't make a lot of eBay purchases and maybe I have been lucky; but I have only received one defective item out of about 60 transactions.  It was a relatively inexpensive item...less than $10...and the seller immediately refunded my purchase...price of item and shipping...with no questions asked.    

I'm not that familiar with PP operations; but couldn't you have filed a second claim with them for defective merchandise??  They have a category of claims that is called "Item significantly not as described: You received an item that was significantly different than the seller's description."  Seems to me that receiving a defective product would fall under that category.....maybe not???  

My experience with PP claims is limited to one claim in which they got me a refund; but from what I read, PP is very sympathetic to the position of the buyer.


----------



## kenwc (Apr 30, 2008)

800WATT a fake?  Perhaps you had a bad experience with an order from him but there are MANY folks on here that have gotten good product at REALLY good prices from him...myself included.   It is frustrating to deal with him if you expect fast shipping and good communication but everything I ever ordered from him was perfect. You're mileage may vary...


----------



## SuperDave (May 5, 2008)

Update:

The ER32 Collet set (18 Piece Inch Measurements) was paid for on Thursday and arrived today (Monday). Four days is better than I get from ANY EBay seller.

I knew there was a "technique" to installing the collets and it took about 15 minutes to get the hang of it. They snap in nicely and when you remove the collet nut, the collets come right out... just as advertised! Totally Sweet!

I installed the 1/2" collet and a bottle stopper mandrel. Everything ran as good or better than I expected. I do not have a working gauge for mu dial indicator, to check run-out, but visually, I am pleased with the operation of the unit.

1. Each collet is packaged in a plastic holder with nice, tight lids. 
2. Each Collet is marked with its corresponding dimension.
3. Each collet should be checked for swarf between the cuts and inside the collet before using... in fact, a good cleaning would not be a bad idea.

With the draw-bar installed (I used a 3/8 x 16 all-thread), the chuck was nice and snug. However, I want to replace the 3/8 x 16 all-thread with the appropriate M10 thread so it is setup as it is supposed to be.

The only drawback, which has nothing to do with this chuck itself, is that the object you are turning extends several inches further away from the headstock spindle than a spindle mounted ER32 Collet Chuck. While this does not affect the holding power of the chuck (and this one grips extremely well), it could possible introduce more vibration than a spindle mounted chuck.

If I had it to do all over again, and all things being equal, (work load, not needing to push something through the headstock while using the chuck, etc.) I would not hesitate, especially for the prices I paid ($27.45 for the chuck DELIVERED and $59.75 for the collets DELIVERED.)

D


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (May 6, 2008)

I think you are all talking about 800watt.  There also seems to be an 800watts that the others may be warning you about.

800watts  member for 3 years 1 month    from PA, United States  Feedback score: 0|Positive feedback: 0%


----------

